# ANOTHER DATING QUESTION--7UP



## tsalz14 (Apr 25, 2015)

I recently bought a 7up acl and am now trying to date it. It is an earlier 'bubble girl' style, with only white acl. The bottle is green (no surprise) and made by glenshaw. On the crown, it seems to read 11 on one side, and 5 on the other.The base looks like this:             700              G             11Thanks for your help. I got a kick of the "for the stomach's sake do not stir or shake" on the back []. If necessary, I can take some pics.


----------



## M.C.Glass (Apr 25, 2015)

The numbers on the lip are the date. Possible the 5 is an S? if so, 1947. Or, if the 11 is an H, 1936. Get some good light and a magnifying glass.[attachment=Glenshaw date codes.jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 26, 2015)

Check out the information on this link about the chronology of 7up labels ...                               http://www.sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/BLockhart_7UpBottlers.pdf


----------



## tsalz14 (Apr 26, 2015)

MC-

Thanks for the chart. I have it printed out, but now I can have it electronically too. Now that I look at it, the code looks the most like an s. I really wish that they would do a reprint of the Sweeney book. It goes for a ton on eBay, but seems like a very good guide.

SPB-

Thanks again for helping me out. I'm gonna take a look in the link and see what I can find.


----------



## tsalz14 (Apr 26, 2015)

Ok, I looked through the article, and narrowed it down to 1944. The crown marking turned out to be a p once I took out a high powered magnifying glass. Thanks for helping out MCGlass and SPB.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 26, 2015)

Here's another interesting 7up bottle article ...                           http://www.angelfire.com/zine2/thesodafizz/SevenUp_BLockhart.pdf


----------



## tsalz14 (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks, SPB. Do they still produce 'the soda fizz' magazines. If so, can I have a link to it? Thanks.

Tyler


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 26, 2015)

The Soda Fizz magazine is no longer being published - Nor is the Sweeney acl book


----------



## M.C.Glass (Apr 26, 2015)

tsalz14 said:
			
		

> Thanks, SPB. Do they still produce 'the soda fizz' magazines. If so, can I have a link to it? Thanks.
> 
> Tyler


How about  Soda Spectrum ?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 27, 2015)

As far as I know the Soda Spectrum magazine is still being published, but you would need to contact them to be sure.               Regarding the book "Collecting Applied Color Label Soda Bottles"  /  2002 Third Edition ... I know Rick Sweeney and have been allowed to sell his books in the past. But before I contact him to see if he still has any available copies I would need a list of at least *seven *individuals who would be interested in purchasing a copy. However, in order to make it a worthwhile venture for both Rick and myself, I would need to purchase a minimum of at least ten copies. They are new old stock and I would be asking $65.00 per copy, which would include free shipping anywhere in the U.S. Payment would need to be in advance in the form of a personal check or money order. So if anyone is interested, please post it here or send me a PM. Like I said, I'm not sure Rick still has any copies, but if I get at least seven request I will contact him and find out. By the way, when the book was last available around 2002 they were selling for $45.00.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 27, 2015)

Here's a sampling of the book's contents and format ...


----------



## dbv1919 (Apr 27, 2015)

Bob if you decide to get the books I'll take one Thanks.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 27, 2015)

dbv1919 said:
			
		

> Bob if you decide to get the books I'll take one Thanks.



Thanks - I'm starting a list - You're the first - Six more to go


----------



## tsalz14 (Apr 27, 2015)

Put me on that list too please, Sodapopbob. I would love to get my hands on one of those.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 27, 2015)

tsalz14 said:
			
		

> Put me on that list too please, Sodapopbob. I would love to get my hands on one of those.



Thanks - Will do - If I get at least five more I will send each of you a PM with my address. I plan to call Rick Sweeney tomorrow and make sure he has more books.


----------



## tsalz14 (Apr 28, 2015)

Bob- 
If we want to fill up the list, I think there would be the most response if you created a new thread. 

Tyler


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 29, 2015)

Tyler I haven't got ahold of Rick Sweeney yet, but just as soon as I do and find out if he still has some books available, I will start a new thread.


----------

